# Computer Controlled



## voss23 (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a newbie and had a few questions as they regard to getting started and any info regarding computer controlled options.

Questions: (I need for everything to work with a computer controlled concept)
1. What is a good brand that is high quality with a lot of selections?
2. I want to start small and focus more on the computer part at first so what is a high end controller/power source to buy that has all the best options?
3. Any links or recommendations for components that help in the integration of computer controlled trains?

I'm looking to spend some money so I would rather spend a little more upfront to get something that is scalable and high quality.

I realize these questions may not even make since, but though this would be a good place to start.
Thanks for any help.

Voss.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Take a look at Digitrax.


----------

